# Samsung QVO SSD



## Pixelee (Jul 19, 2019)

I recently purchased 2 4tb QVO. One is to mirror the other drive. I didn't see much review before I bought it since I got them on a sale. Now that I did some research, it is only 3 year warranty compared to Evo series and I can't remember the details, but I think it is 60% less reliable than the Evo series. Should I return these or keep them? I currently have hard drives for sample libraries and session files and plan to use the QVO as a replacement.


----------



## Hywel (Jul 19, 2019)

I have a 2TB Samsung QVO as an external drive and have had no issues so far with it. I suggest keeping a complete backup (do it everytime you add something new to your library) of what's on the SSD on a spinning disk so that you can restore to a fresh SSD should it ever fail. That way it would save you having to download all your libraries again.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 19, 2019)

A Samsung storage device that is low quality is as reliable as most other SSDs.
Samsung has been in the memory business a long time.
I still buy their DRAM even though it’s considered cheap, that’s only in price.

I can OC my DRAM Modules 33-50% while keeping the low latency I bought it for.

I wouldn’t be worried about any Samsung storage devices.
I bought their 850 Pro’s with 10 year warranty but the smarter buy is the EVO.
But three years?

They’re probably just getting broke in.


----------



## LinusW (Jul 19, 2019)

EVO is better at random read (which is often the case for small audio files from sample libraries). Still, QVO is a good drive. I got one myself but not used for samples. My external Samsung T5 is faster, but can't be RAIDed like you would do with your SATA SSDs.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 19, 2019)

For storage(reading) there is no problem for the QVO, but for constant writing I would feel uncomfortable...
But the 4 TB model have 1440 TBW of endurance, so no problem...
https://ssd.technology/guides/4tb-ssd-roundup-all-4-tb-solid-state-drives/


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 19, 2019)

IMO, any SSD is a good buy....they can all fail......or run forever. I wouldn't worry about it. I have a Kingston SSD (the cheapest model Kingston at the time) that still hosts Hollywood Strings/Brass. Still going strong, eight years and counting.


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 19, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> IMO, any SSD is a good buy....they can all fail......or run forever. I wouldn't worry about it. I have a Kingston SSD (the cheapest model Kingston at the time) that still hosts Hollywood Strings/Brass. Still going strong, eight years and counting.


knock on wood. I have yet to have an SSD fail since I started buying them about 2012, and I own only one Samsung (and a QVO at that). In the meantime, I've had four spinning hard drives fail. SSDs just seem to be a more robust technology. Also I've seen little performance difference among my various SSDs for sample streaming, but I've recently increased the size of my template so that may change.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jul 19, 2019)

Not to sidetrack, but I just bought a 1TB Samsung T5 (grabbed it on sale for $150!) which will finally eliminate my last external spinning drive (and the old Kingston, which will serve as a backup). I also have a 500GB T5, so everything will all be SSD....and I can now decrease my slave usage since Logic now has that cool disable feature (like Cubase).


----------



## pderbidge (Jul 19, 2019)

chimuelo said:


> I still buy their DRAM even though it’s considered cheap, that’s only in price.



Isn't Samsung, and now Micron(finally some competition to Samsung) the only manufacturers of memory? Everyone else just slaps their name on it right? At least that's what I thought I had read recently.

Edit: I think what I actually read is that they are the number 1 manufacturer of memory, so a lot of what is out there is Samsung with a different name but not all of it. I guess they are one of the main chip/semiconductor manufacturers - Samsung, SK Hynix, and Micron (AKA Crucial) - and the others take them, cut them and put them on a PCB.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 19, 2019)

pderbidge said:


> Isn't Samsung, and now Micron(finally some competition to Samsung) the only manufacturers of memory? Everyone else just slaps their name on it right? At least that's what I thought I had read recently.
> 
> Edit: I think what I actually read is that they are the number 1 manufacturer of memory, so a lot of what is out there is Samsung with a different name but not all of it. I guess they are one of the main chip/semiconductor manufacturers - Samsung, SK Hynix, and Micron (AKA Crucial) - and the others take them, cut them and put them on a PCB.



I haven’t kept up but 32GB DIMMs we’re first shown @ CES by Samsung.

I’m itching to buy 4 of those soon because they’re cheap, and I really hate the Starship Enterprise Fins and blinking lights.
Samsung DIMMs are reliable, ugly and cheap.
Plus there’s no SPD to worry about and you can clock these suckers all day long.
I like the lowest CL Timings for super low latency, so I can only clock the top speeds by 30% usually. I just don’t do that though because there’s really no benefit with the Intel x86 design. AMD is a whole different story I guess.

I’m excited about certain workloads with new AMD 3000s that perform as well as overclocking the CPU. I’m sure ScanAudio guys or somebody will be looking into this, hopefully it’s not isolated workloads but certain games and audio apps.

I’m thinking audio apps because for years I’ve maintained that larger Cache is great for soft synths and streaming apps, and AMD seems to have performed really well at 65 watts. So something is assisting. And if DRAM + Cache clock together like the old 5775C CPUs we’ve got a winner.

My 3.3GHz 5775C performs as well as my 4790k rigs.
Intel had a winner of a chip there but the costs of the 128MB of cache wasn’t worth it I suppose.
But anyone with an i7 5775C chip will tell how great it is when you disable the GPU and use the cache for the CPU.

AMD 3000s seem to have picked up where they left off as far as cache goes.

Exciting times for audionguys.


----------



## Pixelee (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank you people of VI! I will keep these!


----------

